# Our first Fish Ever...!



## SVNET (Aug 10, 2008)

Well,

It took me 30 years before going out fishing... and it took me 5 times out fishing before I caught my first fish.

And still, my 4yr son managed to catch his first ever fish before I did so he will always have the lead...

I can only go out fishing on the weekends, but this weekend I was so bump out because not being able to
find a boat that I did not even want to look at my tackle. But something inside of me told me that it is not
about the boat, is about the experience with my son that this sport is providing us, I said son, get ready, we
are going fishing today.

Knowing how bored my son can get, I always setup his stuff first so he can start playing while I then take my time
to setup my equipment. As I am sitting down getting my hook tied up, I see this hanging fish moving in between my hands,
my son had caught his first fish all on his own.

I don't even know what I am doing still, but it took only one time for me to pass to him the little that I know and that is all he needed. He know how cast, he felt the fish and reel it in without consulting, pull it up in the air and lowered down to my hands for presentation... What a moment in a life time.

What a great day today!

Enjoy the pictures of our two trophy.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats on the fish,nice one too!!
Your a good man to take the time out of this "busy world" to interact with your son. Some people can't seem to find that time and I personally think that's what's wrong with the younger generation today but anyway.....congrats to you and your boy and i'm sure there will be many more fishin' trips for the both of you to remember for a lifetime. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2008)

Sweet! :beer:

Looks like you guys had a good time! =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratz man!! =D> hopefully thats the first of many more to come


----------



## minicuda (Aug 10, 2008)

you both look real happy thats great.


----------



## mtnman (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool deal! Fishing is fun for everyone!


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 10, 2008)

Very Cool! That smile says it all! =D>


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 11, 2008)

nice it looks like you bofh are hooked on fishing


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2008)

Great fishing report - glad that littel viocer inside your head won. Keep at it - things can only get better


----------



## phased (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for a great report, and great pics. Nice catch too. I don't know how a better memory could have been made. You two are going to have a lot of fun fishing together. To me there is no better quality time than fishing with your child. Mine are grown and gone but I still have my memories. Keep on fishin' and posting pics!


----------



## Fish Monger (Aug 11, 2008)

That's AWESOME!!!! Nothing like teaching a youngster to fish!

Here is my boys first fish ever back in April. We went down to the brook and caught a few chubs.





4 months later and he has taken over my boat and out fishing everyone LOL


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2008)

Priceless guys! :beer:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome, man! He'll remember that for the rest of his life


----------



## Zum (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad you brought your camera.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Aug 11, 2008)

looks like a great time congrads to ya


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats, SVNET! Looks like y'all had a great day!


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool! Big thumbs-up to you guys!! SV, try getting rid of the snap-swivel & tie directly to your hook.

ST


----------



## SVNET (Aug 11, 2008)

Fish Monger said:


> That's AWESOME!!!! Nothing like teaching a youngster to fish!
> 
> Here is my boys first fish ever back in April. We went down to the brook and caught a few chubs.
> 
> 4 months later and he has taken over my boat and out fishing everyone LOL



Great photos and such a charming smile, I am sure that you are very proud of your son, 
give him a big hug and high five on my behalf.

I think the country as a whole is going through a down time, everything is so rough and so many sad
faces out there, but the last thing to loose is our spirit, we got to keep up that smile...

I am notorious for not always making sound financial decisions for which sometimes I worry about the future of kids,
but I also have a wife that loves me and tries to smooth out my guilts by telling me that I am a good provider because our
supply of smiles has never been low...

I am sure they all wish better to have better material things that I am not able to supply, but I on the mean time they have me and everything that I try to share with them.

God bless all of you here in this new family of friends that I have met here...


----------



## Andy (Aug 11, 2008)

Great stuff!! Nothing like spending time on the water with your (or someone elses kid/kids.) I take my nephews and daughters every chance I get.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 11, 2008)

awsome shots SVENT.

You can tell ya have a happy one there.

Fishen is more than just catching fish :wink:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 12, 2008)

nice pics theres nothing like seeing enjoyment in young kids eye


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 14, 2008)

WTG! That's what it is all about!


----------



## captclay (Aug 16, 2008)

Thats great.You can bet thats a trip he will talk about for years to come.


----------



## Ol JohnnyBoy (Aug 19, 2008)

Thats Awesome. It doesn't get any better than that. Now get out there and catch some more =D>


----------



## RONOFA (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats awesome, Not much better than having the opprotunity to fish w/ your kid(s)


----------



## BLK fisher (Aug 20, 2008)

Way to go guys. That is priceless in itself. I remember my sons first fish and it even though it wasn't that long ago but it makes you feel so good to see the smile on his/her face. Congrats again.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 20, 2008)

Not only did the sunny get hooked, I think father and son has the fever, thats a good thing. Keep up the good work my friend.


----------

